# Airtel GPRS keeps getting disconnected



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey, I have a Samsung Galaxy S Duos running on the latest Android OS (ICS 4.0.4). I live in India and have an Airtel GPRS pack enabled on my number but the GPRS keeps getting disconnected every 10-15 minutes and I have to restart my phone and hope that it comes back on. The APN settings are the same as provided by Airtel. Sometimes the 'E' symbol totally disappears from the notification bar, and sometimes it doesn't download data (The arrow pointing downwards doesn't flash yellow, only the arrow pointing upwards flashes green).

I contacted Airtel and on their advice, tried inserting the same SIM in my mom's Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini and it worked fine for about 5 minutes, then I took out the SIM. How can I know for sure that the problem is with the phone and not the network? I purchased my phone in January so it's still under warranty. Should I get it checked at a Samsung service center?

Thanks.


----------

